# Acrylic Case?



## mc-dexter (Jul 23, 2009)

I've got chance of a clear acrylic case... are they worth bothering with? I'm just not to sure about how they will effect the temps of my system, and dust, and cable management... 

So yea, what are your experiances with them?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2009)

Whats is look like and how much we talking?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 23, 2009)

Very similar to that, and a price hasn't been mentioned yet, but i've repaired his pc a few times now and never really wanted anything in return for it, so probably about £20 - £25 maybe, at the most.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2009)

It depends on the fans capabilties unless you intend to mod it, cus that has only 3 80mm fans from what I can see


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't do it.  I have an acrylic case sitting unused in my closet.

It is cool for about the first 2 months, then you start to notice the dust build up...and realize that keeping it clean is next to impossible.  Not to mention there is no way to clean up cable clutter, no matter how much management you do, I've never seen an acrylic case that didn't look like it was filled with cable clutter!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It depends on the fans capabilties unless you intend to mod it, cus that has only 3 80mm fans from what I can see



http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/467365982_47514b2e9f.jpg

5, the only diffrence between that case and the one i could get is the fans on the side are side by side, not one above the other. The fans what are with the case spin around 3500 - 4000 rpm i belive.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 23, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Don't do it.  I have an acrylic case sitting unused in my closet.
> 
> It is cool for about the first 2 months, then you start to notice the dust build up...and realize that keeping it clean is next to impossible!




Same exact reason why I also have one sitting in my closet


----------



## r9 (Jul 23, 2009)

Case is like a woman. Must keep some mystery in side to be interesting .


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it if I was you. some reasons. the acrylic case fashion is passed


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

now thatttt is pretty, that's what i want, lol


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

ss for the double post, but is it true that these kinds of cases can build up static electricity?


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 23, 2009)

i think they're cool (no pun intended) but as people have said the gimmick wears off soon after, and yes, that thing will attract so much dust it's not funny.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

you know..., if you don't want those ones in the closet, you know who to get a hold of


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

heres mine... maybe this fashion is passed but still i'm lovin it! specially if you are the one who build it from scratch considering time and efforts spent =)


----------

